# How does driveshaft get oil on a IR two stage pump?



## Airluke (Sep 25, 2021)

I’m almost done rebuilding my 1958 Ingersoll Rand 253 pump, (similar to the 242 and many other models up to present day 2545’s) and it looks to me like the hole in the rear if the crankcase that’s lets oil into the crankshaft bearings is 3/4” higher than the top of the oil fill on the front cover. How can that work? Just doesn’t seem possible for the shaft bearings to have enough oil that way. If I were to tip the whole works back, oil could flow into that crank reservoir, and stay there so long as the seals held up. 
Also, is there more oiling I should do to the rings before I start it up with the new rings, I did pour oil on them and coat the cylinder walls with ten weight before assembly, is she ready to go? 
Thanks much for advice


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

free flow run the compressor for break in 
that helps scuff the rings in place.
and have a rag over the outlet for the trapped oil to discharge.


----------



## Airluke (Sep 25, 2021)

Good idea, don’t need oil in the tank


----------

